# How to fail an electrical inspection



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't be there for the inspection and do this.  That is a recipe for FAILure


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 6, 2016)

Your pictures are not showing up for me on my tablet using tap talk.

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2016)

> Your pictures are not showing up for me on my tablet using tap talk.Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


We have a trouble ticket with Tapatalk's customer service for over a day we are waiting on.  Thank you.


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2016)

The old "sawed off" ground rod...more lethal at short distances and less effective at long range....


----------

